# Westminster Dog Show TV Times



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They're doing split coverage like last year...so if you record it, set your DVR for USA/CNBC

*NIGHT 1:* 
Monday, February 15
Hound, Toy, Non-Sporting and Herding Groups
8-9 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network
9-11 p.m. (ET) live on CNBC 

*NIGHT 2:* 
Tuesday, February 16
Sporting, Working and Terrier Groups, Best In Show
8-11 p.m. (ET) live on USA Network


----------

